# Finding Bait



## fishin' fool (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey all,
Need some help  Am new to the area and am in dire need of some pointers finding live bait. Specifically, Sand Fleas, Pilchards and Fiddler Crabs.
Have been looking on the beach for the "V" that the fleas supposedly make but never see any. What is the best time to look? Out going tide, low tide???? And any particular areas?
Have tried a Sabaki rig out near the buoys but lost it to Blues. Do I need to chum first for the Pilchards???
And where can I find Fiddle Crabs in the area and how do I catch them?
Thanks


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Well...Sand fleas are best found near low outgoing tide. if u watch as the wave reseeds and the sand goes from a shiny look to dry as wave heads off beach, u will notice there beds as a rough or rumpled area in the sand. outgoing is best for the fleas are working there way down the beach from the high water mark. fiddlers are best found in areas along the river banks at low tide. watch the bank closely and u will see them scurring around. Ij have best luck finding them around banks that are kinda rootie. in other words there are lots of roods and such for them to crawl on. Pilchards i am not sure about. I usually castnet them when they are around, but lately I have not seen any where we live. Hope this helps a little.


----------

